# What do you think about zebra danios and powder blue gouramis?



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

What do you think about zebra danios and powder blue gouramis? They are both community fish. Would they get along?:fish5:


----------



## Rangga (Jul 24, 2010)

keziahamber said:


> What do you think about zebra danios and powder blue gouramis? They are both community fish. Would they get along?:fish5:


I think no problem if u put both fish in a tank... powder blue gouramis (colisa lalia are communal fish too. as long as you feed them enough.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

should be no problem as long as you keep the gouramis feed or they might end up eating something that is no food


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

I've had both together with no problems


----------

